# Bob Turner Presser - Reopen California



## zags77 (Oct 20, 2020)

See below the presser from Bob Turner of Cal South this morning.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=656701781900657


----------



## notintheface (Oct 24, 2020)

Eagerly awaiting the future-posted video of Bob Turner on a ventilator.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Eagerly awaiting the future-posted video of Bob Turner on a ventilator.


Of course you are....just a signal as to what type of human being you truly are.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Of course you are....just a signal as to what type of human being you truly are.


Listen-- Bob Turner looks out for exactly one person: Bob Turner. He is the worst of the worst of this sport.

Cal South are worthless and you know it. Everyone knows it. That he would advocate for just moving forward because Presidio is hurting shows you just how much he really cares about kids. Ever wonder why Bob pulled a six figure salary at Presidio while the compensation for the person serving directly underneath him was below poverty-line? Fuck him, and fuck you.


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Listen-- Bob Turner looks out for exactly one person: Bob Turner. He is the worst of the worst of this sport.
> 
> Cal South are worthless and you know it. Everyone knows it. That he would advocate for just moving forward because Presidio is hurting shows you just how much he really cares about kids. Ever wonder why Bob pulled a six figure salary at Presidio while the compensation for the person serving directly underneath him was below poverty-line? Fuck him, and fuck you.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Listen-- Bob Turner looks out for exactly one person: Bob Turner. He is the worst of the worst of this sport.
> 
> Cal South are worthless and you know it. Everyone knows it. That he would advocate for just moving forward because Presidio is hurting shows you just how much he really cares about kids. Ever wonder why Bob pulled a six figure salary at Presidio while the compensation for the person serving directly underneath him was below poverty-line? Fuck him, and fuck you.


Easy there big guy.....you’re gonna need to buy me dinner first.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Easy there big guy.....you’re gonna need to buy me dinner first.


6 feet.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't think any of these press conferences matter at all.  Didn't Biden say in the last debate that he was going to develop a national mask policy and implement a national lock down policy because every one of the 220,000 deaths could have been avoided? So once the election is over, there will be little incentive to open anything up since we will likely have to close everything back down in January.


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

We need a boxing tournament for all of us asap!!!.  I'm so down and I dont care if someone kicks my ass now.  Let's get this going now.  $100 buy in and champ takes half of the loot and other half goes to scholarship for a goat who has no money but is really good.  We pay for her or him to play, cool?    

Crush vs EOTL
Kicker 4 life vs Not in my face
Luis vs Fact
Futbuldad1 vs Copa
MSRK vs Messy
Lastman vs Espola
Maps vs Push Up
Dad4 vs Desert Hound
Myself vs Soccer43


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> We need a boxing tournament for all of us asap!!!.  I'm so down and I dont care if someone kicks my ass now.  Let's get this going now.  $100 buy in and champ takes half of the loot and other half goes to scholarship for a goat who has no money but is really good.  We pay for her or him to play, cool?
> 
> Crush vs EOTL
> Kicker 4 life vs Not in my face
> ...


The main event card?  Macdre vs Outlaw or Sheriff Joe vs Husker Du?


----------



## Y_T (Oct 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Eagerly awaiting the future-posted video of Bob Turner on a ventilator.


----------



## surf&donuts (Oct 24, 2020)

*Email Gov. Newsom. Here is the* *link-*

https://govapps.gov.ca.gov/gov40mail/


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Listen-- Bob Turner looks out for exactly one person: Bob Turner. He is the worst of the worst of this sport.
> 
> Cal South are worthless and you know it. Everyone knows it. That he would advocate for just moving forward because Presidio is hurting shows you just how much he really cares about kids. Ever wonder why Bob pulled a six figure salary at Presidio while the compensation for the person serving directly underneath him was below poverty-line? Fuck him, and fuck you.


I can't see far enough back in the online IRS reports to know when Presidio started paying its officers.  Do you have any information on that?


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2020)

Gov Newsom lost his court case today. Reopening is coming.


----------



## paytoplay (Nov 3, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> I don't think any of these press conferences matter at all.  Didn't Biden say in the last debate that he was going to develop a national mask policy and implement a national lock down policy because every one of the 220,000 deaths could have been avoided? So once the election is over, there will be little incentive to open anything up since we will likely have to close everything back down in January.


Why would Biden lockdown? I thought fakeCovid was a Democrat hoax to ruin Trump’s economy to make him look bad. So, we’re not reopening everything back up tomorrow morning?!


----------



## Frank (Nov 5, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Why would Biden lockdown? I thought fakeCovid was a Democrat hoax to ruin Trump’s economy to make him look bad. So, we’re not reopening everything back up tomorrow morning?!


Just wait when the official count is done if Biden is president the news will change dramatically on how great of a job he is doing and that we have beat the virus.  Although nothing will have changed.   Just wait.........


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2020)

Frank said:


> Just wait when the official count is done if Biden is president the news will change dramatically on how great of a job he is doing and that we have beat the virus.  Although nothing will have changed.   Just wait.........


...waiting...


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 5, 2020)

Frank said:


> Just wait when the official count is done if Biden is president the news will change dramatically on how great of a job he is doing and that we have beat the virus.  Although nothing will have changed.   Just wait.........


That's Fake News!  This is a global issue so it's not tied to the Presidential Election.   Believe me, I wish it was real so we can open up.   It doesnt matter anymore as I am seeing more teams doing scrimmages.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 5, 2020)

Biden being elected saves Newsome and the California economy.  Trump would have held back Federal bailouts (that will be needed thanks to the prolonged restrictions) just to spite him.


----------



## Jose has returned (Nov 5, 2020)

Covid will be over shortly


----------



## paytoplay (Nov 5, 2020)

You guys are great. Thanks for the tip—Covid is over and soccer will begin soon. Will start getting my deposit together.


----------



## SBFDad (Nov 5, 2020)

Frank said:


> Just wait when the official count is done if Biden is president the news will change dramatically on how great of a job he is doing and that we have beat the virus.  Although nothing will have changed.   Just wait.........


So will that be immediately when he is only the president-elect or sometime next year once he is sworn in and is actually doing the job? Maybe you should think this comment through a little and try again. Emote much?


----------



## Jose has returned (Nov 6, 2020)

Frank said:


> Just wait when the official count is done if Biden is president the news will change dramatically on how great of a job he is doing and that we have beat the virus.  Although nothing will have changed.   Just wait.........


Biden will be in office one day .Jan. 21,2021 25th amendment will be enacted.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Biden will be in office one day .Jan. 21,2021 25th amendment will be enacted.


Section 3 or Section 4?


----------



## dad4 (Nov 6, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Biden will be in office one day .Jan. 21,2021 25th amendment will be enacted.


I didnt know you were such a Kamala Harris fan.

Be patient.  Her time will come.

Can we go back to talking soccer?  Maybe Harris will be the one to invite the womens national team to the White House after the next world cup win.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 6, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I didnt know you were such a Kamala Harris fan.
> 
> Be patient.  Her time will come.
> 
> Can we go back to talking soccer?  Maybe Harris will be the one to invite the womens national team to the White House after the next world cup win.


So does CIF still need to wait for approval from the Dictator to allow them to start the Winter/Fall season in December?    I can't see club sports moving forward without the CIF approval first.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 6, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So does CIF still need to wait for approval from the Dictator to allow them to start the Winter/Fall season in December?    I can't see club sports moving forward without the CIF approval first.


My guess is cases will rise until late Jan, and nothing new gets open while cases are rising.

If we are lucky, partial vaccination plus masks/distance will bring numbers down in time for a spring season in March/April.

If we are not lucky, maybe a summer season in July?


----------



## Jose has returned (Nov 6, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I didnt know you were such a Kamala Harris fan.
> 
> Be patient.  Her time will come.
> 
> Can we go back to talking soccer?  Maybe Harris will be the one to invite the womens national team to the White House after the next world cup win.


I think you just don't know


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 6, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So does CIF still need to wait for approval from the Dictator to allow them to start the Winter/Fall season in December?    I can't see club sports moving forward without the CIF approval first.


Yes


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes


Numbers are rapidly increasing. So. California will be going backwards before January especially with people trying to do inside activities with the weather changing and upcoming holidays. Think high school sports are finished for the 20-21 seasons here. As stated above May/June is a very optimistic restart.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Numbers are rapidly increasing. So. California will be going backwards before January especially with people trying to do inside activities with the weather changing and upcoming holidays. Think high school sports are finished for the 20-21 seasons here. As stated above May/June is a very optimistic restart.


 I think you may be right about CA

I wonder if the AZ/NV tournaments scheduled for DEC will be affected?
@Desert Hound @happy9 @vegasguy what do you guys think?


----------



## happy9 (Nov 7, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I think you may be right about CA
> 
> I wonder if the AZ/NV tournaments scheduled for DEC will be affected?
> @Desert Hound @happy9 @vegasguy what do you guys think?


Hard to say.  The Governor has repeatedly said no more lockdown.  Our numbers across the board are creeping up.  Prominent leadership in some of our health care systems are asking to limit large indoor gatherings over the holidays.

My gut tells me we will see some targeted measures in order to avoid statewide lockdowns.  I don't know what that will look like.  The # of schools that are shutting down for 14 days is on the rise. Winter high school sports have been postponed..  Will it impact club soccer and access to fields, I don't know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I didnt know you were such a Kamala Harris fan.
> 
> Be patient.  Her time will come.


Willy’s Ho.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 7, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Hard to say.  The Governor has repeatedly said no more lockdown.  Our numbers across the board are creeping up.  Prominent leadership in some of our health care systems are asking to limit large indoor gatherings over the holidays.
> 
> My gut tells me we will see some targeted measures in order to avoid statewide lockdowns.  I don't know what that will look like.  The # of schools that are shutting down for 14 days is on the rise. Winter high school sports have been postponed..  Will it impact club soccer and access to fields, I don't know.


schools just a bone head decision moving into winter.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 7, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Hard to say.  The Governor has repeatedly said no more lockdown.  Our numbers across the board are creeping up.  Prominent leadership in some of our health care systems are asking to limit large indoor gatherings over the holidays.
> 
> My gut tells me we will see some targeted measures in order to avoid statewide lockdowns.  I don't know what that will look like.  The # of schools that are shutting down for 14 days is on the rise. Winter high school sports have been postponed..  Will it impact club soccer and access to fields, I don't know.


Yeah, I guess it really is hard to know what will happen, Just wanted to hear the thoughts from someone living there. Thank You!


----------



## vegasguy (Nov 7, 2020)

Hard to say.  Right now ECNL weekends are going well but the Boys Event was canceled by ECNL because the mandated protocols would be difficult to manage.  Mayors Cup will have their hands full if it stays on.


----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2020)

Very strict guidelines in Henderson.  I got their earlier and went to Panera Bread.  I took mask off to eat and drink coffee and chill.  I threw my coffee cup away and I was told to put my mask back on a few minutes later.  Very, very nice worker said I can only take my mask off if I had a cup on my table.  No cup, wear mask.  I got my cup from trash and she gave me the ok sign.  I was super cool but felt weird.  I was the only one in the place at the time.  She came back and said it was store policy and she was embarrassed to tell me to put mask on with no one around.  I told her not to worry, I completely understand. 

I want to give a shout out to the Heat as well.  Although I hated wearing my mask to watch the whole game, I respect what's going on.  Everyone and I mean everyone had a mask on.  My wife has Asthma and had a very hard time breathing and was rush to ER because of the mask.   Just kidding, please dont take me that serious.  She does have Asthma but even she obeyed because she hasn't seen her dd play a real game since High School. Thank you Henderson for keeping us all safe   Excellent host


----------



## Frank (Nov 7, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Hard to say.  The Governor has repeatedly said no more lockdown.  Our numbers across the board are creeping up.  Prominent leadership in some of our health care systems are asking to limit large indoor gatherings over the holidays.
> 
> My gut tells me we will see some targeted measures in order to avoid statewide lockdowns.  I don't know what that will look like.  The # of schools that are shutting down for 14 days is on the rise. Winter high school sports have been postponed..  Will it impact club soccer and access to fields, I don't know.


Our HS is telling the sports that we will start on time, howver compettitions will be limited to in county only (Orange County).


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 7, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> Hard to say.  Right now ECNL weekends are going well but the Boys Event was canceled by ECNL because the mandated protocols would be difficult to manage.  Mayors Cup will have their hands full if it stays on.


I agree with @crush both AZ and NV have been great hosts to us SoCal peeps so thank you! 
Like I said above with Happy, I know it's hard to say, I just like to get a feel for what the locals think.  Anyway, thanks! stay safe everyone


----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I agree with @crush both AZ and NV have been great hosts to us SoCal peeps so thank you!
> Like I said above with Happy, I know it's hard to say, I just like to get a feel for what the locals think.  Anyway, thanks! stay safe everyone


I cant speak for other venues or tournaments, but ECNL is following all the guidelines and some.  It's the right thing to do but hard for me.  The good thing about the mask it keeps my mouth shut.  We had very nice field hosts come around to remind us to keep mask on at all time, even if your 6 feet away.  My wife lowered hers and a nice gentleman kindly told my wife that the mask must be over the nose.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 8, 2020)

crush said:


> I cant speak for other venues or tournaments, but ECNL is following all the guidelines and some.  It's the right thing to do but hard for me.  The good thing about the mask it keeps my mouth shut.  We had very nice field hosts come around to remind us to keep mask on at all time, even if your 6 feet away.  My wife lowered hers and a nice gentleman kindly told my wife that the mask must be over the nose.


 Agree 100% ECNL is doing a great job with the few league games allowed to be played so far.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 8, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Agree 100% ECNL is doing a great job with the few league games allowed to be played so far.


Any scores to share?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2020)

dad4 said:


> 6 feet.


That’s a long noodle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2020)

crush said:


> The main event card?  Macdre vs Outlaw or Sheriff Joe vs Husker Du?


It’s not fair to Husker that Joe gets to compete as a woman.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> schools just a bone head decision moving into winter.


What’s the big deal with winter?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2020)

crush said:


> Very strict guidelines in Henderson.  I got their earlier and went to Panera Bread.  I took mask off to eat and drink coffee and chill.  I threw my coffee cup away and I was told to put my mask back on a few minutes later.  Very, very nice worker said I can only take my mask off if I had a cup on my table.  No cup, wear mask.  I got my cup from trash and she gave me the ok sign.  I was super cool but felt weird.  I was the only one in the place at the time.  She came back and said it was store policy and she was embarrassed to tell me to put mask on with no one around.  I told her not to worry, I completely understand.
> 
> I want to give a shout out to the Heat as well.  Although I hated wearing my mask to watch the whole game, I respect what's going on.  Everyone and I mean everyone had a mask on.  My wife has Asthma and had a very hard time breathing and was rush to ER because of the mask.   Just kidding, please dont take me that serious.  She does have Asthma but even she obeyed because she hasn't seen her dd play a real game since High School. Thank you Henderson for keeping us all safe   Excellent host


My daughter played in a dust storm in Casa Grande yesterday. AQI 250+ down from 700,  2 hours before game time.  No virus could survive in that.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s the big deal with winter?


Many respiratory viruses spread better in cold air 

Also, people spend more time indoors, which also increases transmission.


----------

